# he gets car sick



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

everytime my 4 month old pup goes in the car he starts to hurl within 5 minutes of the ride. Will this go away ? puppy thing?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It may or may not go away.
My 3 year old female has always gotten car sick.I was hoping that it would go away too,but it never did.

I wonder if they make a medicine for dogs to give them before car rides to settle their stomachs.


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

mine does too and shes 6 months


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marley was like that as a puppy but he only gets sick on really long rides now. Train your pup to puke in a bucket, this will help. I always have a little bucket in the back for him lol.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Almost all the puppies I've ever had got car sick. Not only puke, but poop too. It is a puppy thing usually, but adults can also get car sick if they aren't in cars very often. My suggestion would be, is to take your puppy in the car as much and often as possible. Be prepared for the inevitable. 

You might want to just get him used to the car. Begin with just letting him sit around in it while it's parked and then take him out on short rides. Like around the block, up and down the lane, the drive, etc. Most do outgrow it. When? it all depends.. There are things that can be given to your pup/dog to calm nerves before a ride. (or thunderstorms,etc.) just google for the information or look in some vet/pet catalogues. Even your vet might be able to hook you up with something.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Marley was like that as a puppy but he only gets sick on really long rides now. Train your pup to puke in a bucket, this will help. I always have a little bucket in the back for him lol.


Good idea kg!


kimber said:


> Almost all the puppies I've ever had got car sick. Not only puke, but poop too. It is a puppy thing usually, but adults can also get car sick if they aren't in cars very often. My suggestion would be, is to take your puppy in the car as much and often as possible. Be prepared for the inevitable.
> 
> You might want to just get him used to the car. Begin with just letting him sit around in it while it's parked and then take him out on short rides. Like around the block, up and down the lane, the drive, etc. Most do outgrow it. When? it all depends.. There are things that can be given to your pup/dog to calm nerves before a ride. (or thunderstorms,etc.) just google for the information or look in some vet/pet catalogues. Even your vet might be able to hook you up with something.


:goodpost:
Mine still gets car sick after trying this.So I just take her in her crate when we go someplace.So that way then if and when she does puke it will be in there and not all over my car.


----------

